# Hate light, love dark



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

As title says, I hate the (sun)light and love the darkness.
I prefer to wait for it to turn dark before I leave the house.
Anyone else has this? Or anyone has any explanation as why I'm like this?


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Well the easiest answer is your a vampire.:tongue:
The truth is the sun is your best source for vitamin D and it can also be your eyes may be sensitive.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Not exactly like that but I hate to stay up through the night and see the sun rise. If I'm at a friend's house or something I drive home a little early so I'll miss seeing the sun come up.
Other than that, I'm fine with the sun and I really love sun sets.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Outcode said:


> Not exactly like that but I hate to stay up through the night and see the sun rise. If I'm at a friend's house or something I drive home a little early so I'll miss seeing the sun come up.
> Other than that, I'm fine with the sun and I really love sun sets.


The problem is our bodies aren't really built for night life and eventually it catches up.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

When I wake up early in the morning, I don't like to open all the blind and curtains. I don't like tons of *BRIGHT LIGHT* beaming in that early. My eyes seem to be photosensitive in the morning, I don't like all the brightness "exposing" the mess in my place and my pillow-mangled lion mane bedhead, etc. lol

Then I'll take a shower and end up leaving the house anyway, so, yeah.

I noticed that almost EVERY SJ I've woken up with thinks there's something wrong with me for being like that. "You're DEPRESSING." "I WANT LIGHT IN HERE." "Stop being such a vampire/hermit." "There's something wrong with you." "You need to go to a psychologist."

:mellow:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the light I threw a flashbang into the darkness and it disappeared.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I LOVE the dark. I feel energized at night, and sleepy during the daytime.. I think it's because (my theory) when my mom was pregnant with me, she would usually walk a lot during the day time (this was when she didn't own a car and people normally walked and took the public transits waay back), and she says I was often a really calm baby (was probably sleeping in her belly much of the daytime, enjoying the warm ambience), until... she gave birth to me and I came out like a racket! I was born in the night-time, and she said I literally just pushed myself out, because it was the quickest delivery the doctor had ever seen.. so it goes to show that I love the night time? hehehe


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Some people are more energized later in the day. But since this is a psychology thread...

Do you like the dark because it appeals to your naughty side? You feel less exposed at night, do more of the wild things you like, feeling like they are in secret? Does the dark seem mysterious and potent to you, like anything can happen?


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Lilsnowy said:


> Do you like the dark because it appeals to your naughty side? You feel less exposed at night, do more of the wild things you like, feeling like they are in secret? Does the dark seem mysterious and potent to you, like anything can happen?


I have yet to discover my naughty side 
But a big yes on all the rest you mentioned !
Also everything is way more quiet, pieceful, at rest.
Everything looks different, and the darkness alows you to imagen more then to actually see.
Another thing, less people around ! : D


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm the same. I wouldn't say I hate being out in the sun, but I definitely prefer darkness. Something about the air...It's nice and peaceful and I feel really energized when out in the dark, I love it. And as you say, no people around (depending on where you are obviously).


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

You have a lot to hide... there is a peace to darkness.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

I prefer the night to the day but i don't mind daylight as long as the sun isn't shining too brightly. Through windows is the worst. Too much heat and bright light makes me irritable and edgy. Coolness and shade makes me calm. I wonder if it has anything to do with an introvert's brain chemistry? Sensory stimulation and all that.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess I prefer to sunlight to darkness, but also love darkness, depending on mood. I love night time because I appreciate the glow of lights or the bright moon. When I camp I like to listen to the sounds in the dark. Sometimes i feel a little scared, but it's still wonderful. Soon, I'll go out to hear some Blues and that will be extra special at night. But I like light in darkness. 

Night time to me is like wearing a mask: You feel more anonymous; no one can see you, and the business of the day is over! I love a glass of wine at night when I know I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

May be light is associated for you with some sort of anxiety or bad experiences?
I read that sometimes people with social anxiety would prefer to function in late evening/night because there are less people around and less distractions. Some people mind the multitude of sounds and distractions that happen during the day. They feel stressed out and distracted, unable to focus or study.
When I was in college I preferred to go to gym at night because after entire day interacting with people I really wanted to just be alone and late at night there were few people on streets or in the gym. But once I was able to get enough alone time I switched to going in late afternoon.

There is also something called sensory integration dysfunction but it is really severe form of over-reacting or under-reacting to sensations. People with this dysfunction supposedly may have a fascination with dark/light but they usually have a variety of other symptoms related to other senses like touch and sound.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Eh, I HATE late. Sun light, artificial light, I fucking hate it all. Especially when everything is dark and it's coming from one source. My windows are never open, I never leave hall lights on because the little crack of light peaking through my door annoys me to know end. 

And it's so weird because nothing else will bother me. A leprechaun can be dancing around my head, don't care, but one peak of light and I'm annoyed or wishing it was darker.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not alone on this


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Monte said:


> Eh, I HATE late. Sun light, artificial light, I fucking hate it all. Especially when everything is dark and it's coming from one source. My windows are never open, I never leave hall lights on because the little crack of light peaking through my door annoys me to know end.
> 
> And it's so weird because nothing else will bother me. A leprechaun can be dancing around my head, don't care, but one peak of light and I'm annoyed or wishing it was darker.


I used to be the same way; the light coming through the bottom of the door would drive me nuts! But recently, I started feeling trapped if I couldn't see some light under the door. Couldn't see the way out. Now I have a small light in a bathroom that glows a soft blue.


----------



## Psychopuff (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm like that too. I hate the light, I sometimes get photophobia and it gives me a headache. I also tend to be a little more active as it gets dark


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't mind the dark, but I sleep with the curtains open.


----------

